# photoshop? I need to print a 3.5x5 in a 4x6



## Foxtrot_01

hello all,
I hope Im in the right forum.
this is my dilema, I recently bought a 3.5x5 picture frame, didnt know that it is hard to get this type of size, costco or walgreens does 4x6. So I thought that maybe I could resize the picture to get it to the 3.5x5 size and hopefully the software at costco or walgreens just print the 3.5x5 on the 4x6. Any ideas on how to accomplish this? I have PS CS3.

any assistance will be appreciated.
PS: maybe to fool the software I can add a big white border to fit the image to 4x6 and then cut the white border. any ideas on how to do this?


----------



## Trever1t

Using the "crop " tool. You will undoubtably lose part of your photo in the process.


You can't "re-size" the photo otherwise without distorting it.


----------



## The_Traveler

First you need to crop your picture to a 3.5 x 5 aspect ratio (make a custom crop ratio)
then resize is so the long side is 1250 pixels (Image resize) (keeping relationship so that short side will end up as 875)
then add enough white border of 250 pixels on length and and 125 pixels on width (canvas size) 
That will give you a 3.5 x 5 image that will print correctly on a 4 x 6 sheet of paper at 250 pixels per inch.and then you can trim it.


----------



## Foxtrot_01

thanks!:thumbup:


----------

